# Anyone With Alternating Cycle lengths? 1 month 28d, next month 32d. PATTERN??



## ponyparade

Hi everyone- trying to wean myself off these sites lately to make myself a bit less obsessive and a bit less stressed out! but im just wondering if anyone else experiences alternating cycle lengths? 

I have been doing opks for about 10 months and i seem to have pattern forming- one cycle will be 28 days, with ovulation occuring around Day 14, then the next cycle with be 32 days, with ovulation occurring around day 18.

Anyone else experiencing this? do you know why this might be happening? x


----------



## MLS

Mine are like that currrently. Since I stopped breastfeeding my son, they havent been regular. But I am ovulating. I started tracking my bbt recently, and I buy cheap ovulation predictor tests from amazon.com (50 for $10). So that way, even if my cycles arent regular I still can track the length of my luteal phase, and coorespond my bbt chart with when I was supposed to my positive OPK's. And that way, I never miss a fertile time. ;)


----------



## Little G

my cycles are like this too, changes every month from 30-37 days, I think my lp is 14 days though like yours, I dont really know why tbh but I've started taking agnus cactus and b-complex this cycle to try and regulate and my cycle this month was 33 days, with 14day lp... I think. Af due tomorrow, going to keep taking agnus cactus next cylce if no bfp tomorrow and hopefully it'll be 33 days again..... maybe look into agnus cactus... its worth a shot... :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## mrshanna

Mine were regular as clockwork until I started TTC! How frustrating. Last cycle was 25 days (shortest ever), and today I am on cycle day 28. I have read that regardless of the total length of your cycle, your luteal phase never changes. Ponyparade, it sounds like your cycles prove that theory correct!!!


----------



## ponyparade

mrshanna said:


> Mine were regular as clockwork until I started TTC! How frustrating. Last cycle was 25 days (shortest ever), and today I am on cycle day 28. I have read that regardless of the total length of your cycle, your luteal phase never changes. Ponyparade, it sounds like your cycles prove that theory correct!!!

Yeah- my luteal phases are always 2 weeks and im never "late" for my period. Its always 28 days of 32 and the time ovulation responds accordingly. 

I have wondered if it has something to do with the fact that your body alternates from each side to side when it ovulates- one month the left, the next, the right side... still- why would one respond later than the other? or why would my LH surge come earlier one month than the other? its very odd!

Have thought about agnus castus... but is it worth it if my luteal phase is a healthy normal length each month anyway? x


----------



## mrshanna

With a "perfect" length of luteal phase like yours, I dont think Id mess with it if I were you. So many ladies have problems with a shorter one. As long as you know when you ovulate, then you should be good to go!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

i have an average of 29 days my longest ever was 32 days


----------



## snowflakes120

I was just wondering this too last week. I get OV pains and can tell which side is doing the work that month. For me Left side is shorter around 26 days. Right side is longer around 28 days. But good news is that my LP stays at 13 days. Basically if it is an even month - it is my right side - which is longer and should expect OV around CD15. And if it is an odd month - it is my left side - which is shorter and I should expect OV around CD13. I am a dork. 

I really have no clue - maybe someone can answer our question. I have been wondering if maybe I have cysts on one of the ovaries?? What I found out that basically by googling last week was that as long as the cycle lenghth is within a few days of eachother that it is still considered a normal and regular cycle.


----------



## ponyparade

snowflakes120 said:


> I was just wondering this too last week. I get OV pains and can tell which side is doing the work that month. For me Left side is shorter around 26 days. Right side is longer around 28 days. But good news is that my LP stays at 13 days. Basically if it is an even month - it is my right side - which is longer and should expect OV around CD15. And if it is an odd month - it is my left side - which is shorter and I should expect OV around CD13. I am a dork.
> 
> I really have no clue - maybe someone can answer our question. I have been wondering if maybe I have cysts on one of the ovaries?? What I found out that basically by googling last week was that as long as the cycle lenghth is within a few days of eachother that it is still considered a normal and regular cycle.

Glad im not alone! im thankful my cycles are regular... even if it does swap lengths each month. Its just very odd and id love to know the reason! x


----------



## mammag

My cycles are irregular nightmares, I just got my positive OPK today though, which is just one day earlier than last cycle, I'm on CD 16, the cycle before that though I got my positive OPK on CD10, and I've ovulated as late as CD32, but as of lately my LP has gone perfect as well, AF arrives at 14dpo, which is something many women dream about, so I try not to worry too much about the random ovulating I seem to have. :)


----------



## loveacupcake

I alternate between 30 to 33 days. Think its pretty normal to fluctuate a little bit?


----------



## babybluestace

my periods are every 28-32 days. im on 41st day now.... very impatient and waitin for a bfp!!


----------



## ponyparade

loveacupcake said:


> I alternate between 30 to 33 days. Think its pretty normal to fluctuate a little bit?

Fluctuation is common- but what im experiencing is more of a definate pattern, rather than fluctuation if that makes sense? its not between 28-32 days, its either 28 OR 32. Very odd! x


----------



## mrshanna

babybluestace said:


> my periods are every 28-32 days. im on 41st day now.... very impatient and waitin for a bfp!!

Have you tested??? Surely you have. I couldnt wait that long!!!:wacko:


----------



## babybluestace

yes i last tested 2 days ago with cheapy...bfn...waitin to take clearblue tomo morning. x


----------



## jess1979

My cycles seem to be like this. 

I came off Depo last June but went straight to Mini pill which I stopped last October. Started in to a cycle straight away but had 2 in nov and dec

Jan was about 30 odd days
feb 34 days
march 28 days 
april 32 days
may 30 days

Im currently working things out on 30 days but I never know when the next cycle will start which is frustrating as u never know if your late or not


----------



## rdy4number2

My cycles since stopping birth control have been 32, 28, 32, and 35.


----------



## Little G

im taking agnus cactus and b-complex as I dont know which day af will turn up, anywhere between 30-37 so Im just trying to regulate so it will be the same day every month, turned up yesterday which would've been cd32 so we'll see what it is this cycle and if taking the vits is helping, my lp was always 14 also, seems as though taking b-complex hasen't changed it.
If you know if your cycle will be either or I would just continue as you are, at least you know if not 28 then it will be 32.
xx


----------



## winterbaby86

it is strange! my cycles have been 26, 34, 28, 28, 28 then 32 :(


----------



## rdy4number2

winterbaby86 said:


> it is strange! my cycles have been 26, 34, 28, 28, 28 then 32 :(

You must be ovulating a diff. day each cycle. Just a guess.


----------



## tnqangel

I was wondering the same thing. My cycles consistently alternate now. 29,31,28,33,28,34,28,33. On odd months its always 28 or 29 days and on even months its between 31-34 days. I am starting to wonder if it doesn't have something to do with alternating ovaries releasing the egg as well. My cycles were not like this before my 3 kids but after my 3rd son was born they changed.


----------



## cazash030

Hi Ladies have googled alternating cycle and have come across this forum. Just wondering if anyone will alternating cycles have gone to a doctor to find out the reason and has anyone falling preg with this type of cycle. I am alternating between 28 and 38 days like clockwork


----------



## Pinky32

cazash030 said:


> Hi Ladies have googled alternating cycle and have come across this forum. Just wondering if anyone will alternating cycles have gone to a doctor to find out the reason and has anyone falling preg with this type of cycle. I am alternating between 28 and 38 days like clockwork

I went to my doc and have had three lots of blood works done and its all come back normal so he arranged for me to have a pelvic abdomen ultrasound scan this sat 7th jan so hopefully it may show something up there

I do think with me though, its the result of coming off bcp after over 20 years of abuse and my body just has to settle down


----------



## snowflakes120

An update on me. I did get pregnant on my shorter 26 day cycle but it resulted in a MC. I really don't think that the alternating cycle and the miscarriage are related what so ever. I did find out that I do not have cysts on my ovaries when I got a ultrasound. 

I had stopped my BC about a year ago and my cycles for the 1st 6 months were the shorter 26 days ones but in the past 6 months or so they have been the longer ones around 28 days so I am thinking that it was just my body getting used to being on BC for all those years and now it is finally somewhat regulated - the miscarriage sure did mess up my LP though.


----------



## honeycheeks

I dont think alternate long cycles should be a problem as long as you are ovulating. You are probably ovulating on alternate sides every cycle and hence the pattern. As long as you do ovulate, I wouldnt worry much'.


----------



## Pinky32

i dont know if i do :cry:

i must have done in Nov/Dec but apart from that no idea


----------

